# Cold Weld Frame Repair!!!



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

My chain-stay cracked after one too many drop to flats








Fuglio.. from RCC on Vimeo.






Zach landing like a freight train to flat, 1st attempt from cabracadabra on Vimeo.

My frame rebelled against the poor treatment from me and developed a crack. Threatening to hurt me as well if i continued my abuse.



With no money and no welder connections. It looked like my drop to flat days were over, if i couldn't fix the frame myself.

I decided to use an ancient hillbilly technique of "cold welding"



I coated the chain-stay with the paste.



Then i braced the top and bottom with two pieces of steel. I then secured the mess with steel hose clamps





Since i was working on my bike i decide i might as well true the wheel before it brakes too.



Do you like my "truing stand"? like I said no money...

Ill report back with a ride report on the new cold weld technique, but I suspect I wont have any issues.

Wish me luck

Fuglio


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

You say you don't have any money, hopefully you have good insurance.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO,
All you really did was hide the crack, and thus make it harder to see how much worse it is getting.

If it doesn't become visible, expect a catastrophic failure somewhere in the future.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You created several new stress risers in the repair attempt.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> IMO,
> All you really did was hide the crack, and thus make it harder to see how much worse it is getting.
> 
> If it doesn't become visible, expect a catastrophic failure somewhere in the future.


no way cause if it cracks below the chain stay will have to flex and if that happens the jb weld will crack



Dirty $anchez said:


> You created several new stress risers in the repair attempt.


what are these things you speak of??


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> what are these things you speak of??


Areas where the stresses will be concentrated instead of being spread out, namely the ends of the angles used in the repair. With the stress concentrated at the ends there will be a higher likelihood of failure at that point, the angles will also tend to act like a giant shear, possibly tearing the stays in half at either end. At the very least the localized forces are likely to form cracks at those points so keep a very close watch on that repair.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> no way cause if it cracks below the chain stay will have to flex and if that happens the jb weld will crack
> what are these things you speak of??


Says the man who is confident in his repair. Good luck.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> no way cause if it cracks below the chain stay will have to flex and if that happens the jb weld will crack


Time will tell, but I'll add that you really haven't fixed anything, even if you did hide the problem well, and possibly shift it as D$ has pointed out.

Keep a very close eye on things, and expect the worst.
JB Weld isn't designed to do what you have done with it, and it is no where near as strong as that frame tube is, in tension or compression.

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/jb-welding-cracked-frame-97168.html

Will "JB Weld" work for my bike frame?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The cold weld is just to hold the steel braces in place...... the crack grew about 1/8" on one ride so i think the stress area was all ready concentrated. ... time will tell but not much time i got a new huck to flat i built and haven't been able to try out yet since i was worried about my frame braking so next weekend ill know for sure


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

double facepalm


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

OP, you can do a bit better job than that, and maybe even avoid death or severe injury with a little bit of carbon fiber cloth. 

You've already got some epoxy in the form of the JB Weld.

Cut all that crap away and start again using epoxy and several wraps of carbon fiber. 

Wrap all that up with electrical tape to squeeze out excess resin and to ensure the resin has fully saturated the cloth. 

The swing arm is toast btw, since the aluminum has fatigued. Welding will only weaken it further since the heat treating will be lost.

One more thing, drill out the ends of the crack, before re-repairing. 

Drew


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> The cold weld is just to hold the steel braces in place...... *the crack grew about 1/8" on one ride* so i think the stress area was all ready concentrated. ... time will tell but not much time i got a new huck to flat i built and haven't been able to try out yet since i was worried about my frame braking so *next weekend ill know for sure*


Just go hit a square curb a few times, and don't blame us ... We warned you !


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

dru said:


> OP, you can do a bit better job than that, and maybe even avoid death or severe injury with a little bit of carbon fiber cloth.
> 
> You've already got some epoxy in the form of the JB Weld.
> 
> ...


Agreed ... So why even bother ?
At best it's a band-aid on a severed carotid artery.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm trying to save him from getting hurt. 

Done properly the repair I suggested could last a long long time.

What he's done isn't safe at all.

Obviously my best advice would be a new swing arm.

Drew


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

dru said:


> I'm trying to save him from getting hurt.
> 
> Done properly the repair I suggested could last a long long time.
> 
> ...


Understood, and I agree ... The OP really needs to spend some money at this point.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

No replacement parts available its a grey market frame that discontinued anyways. 2006 . 

Im kinda dis hartend. Really thought i would be impressing people with my ingenuity.. ...

Frame was a loss before ... i at least streached it out for normal duties till the end of the season.. 

No more drops to flat on it... sucks really thought i had the thing fixed thanks for talking some sence into me.

Good news is that my friend will letvme borrow his highline to de virginize the drop. Then illbat least have a landing spotted to build up.....

Time to start saving up....

Wanted to be optimistic but this time its better to be realalistic....

You guys suck im all bummed now


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Better to be bummed and have us seem like we suck than to have a bike part jammed in your body when that ghetto repair fails.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> Better to be bummed and have us seem like we suck than to have a bike part jammed in your body when that ghetto repair fails.


No
I think its fine for regular riding .. rollers... drops with transitions .. fast rocky ****.....

Asking it to handle a hard bottem out is to much.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww man, I was looking forward to you nailing the drop on the bike and proving everyone wrong...


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

If it were my frame, I wouldn't be riding it at all. Others have posted above the details of why, I can only add that I see it the same....very dangerous. To say it can/cannot take x/y/z types of riding is just asking for a really bad crash caused by total failure.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, the OP is now posting this in other forums as advice as a suitable fix. Please stop, this is as ghetto a repair as there ever was and should not be used as an example of a repair.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I found this mentioned somewhere on the interwebs...

"JB lists its strength at 3960 PSI, which is a little stronger than the
best values for wood but less than bamboo. So it should be OK for a
spruce, yellow pine or oak bicycle frame but inadequate a frame made
of high-performance bamboo tubing."

You really should test it out on a pine bike before you risk life and limb.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> No
> I think its fine for regular riding .. rollers... drops with transitions .. fast rocky ****.....
> 
> Asking it to handle a hard bottem out is to much.


I'm not trying to be rude, but your saying you think your repair is fine when you didn't have the basic knowledge to drill the ends of the crack.
You really don't have any idea of what you're doing and slapped this half ass repair on your frame and calling it all good.

I just hope you don't end up in the hospital.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Okay, the OP is now posting this in other forums as advice as a suitable fix. Please stop, this is as ghetto a repair as there ever was and should not be used as an example of a repair.


Join up and link back to this thread


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> You guys suck im all bummed now


Best line I have seen on MTBR. My new sig, me thinks...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> I found this mentioned somewhere on the interwebs...
> 
> "JB lists its strength at 3960 PSI, which is a little stronger than the
> best values for wood but less than bamboo. So it should be OK for a
> ...


.. the jb weld is there to keep the steel braces and hose clamps together...

You guys may be right and i agree its not suitable for hard flat drops but ill keep it on and report back....

i might hurt my self. ..... but it is mountain biking i get hurt all the time


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh hell no, this is a very bad idea. Now go ride that thing and have next of kin report back.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy shyt...

There are a bunch of people in here giving you solid feedback on the integrity of this "repair" and I sincerely hope you listen to them, OP. 

Why you would post this in the Beginner sub is mind blowing -- PLEASE anyone reading this don't do it.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

A few days of time to test the theory of repair integrity, but not having done so ... Hmmm.

Maybe we're getting through 

*OP*,
Are you still alive ?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I built a 3 foot drop to flat in my back yard ill post vid tommorow...... i wanted to give the cold weld time to cure......


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

> Cure Time 15-24 Hours
> J-B Weld | Original Cold Weld Formula Steel Reinforced Epoxy
> 
> *Strength 3960 PSI*


I'm not going to encourage you to get hurt.

Take a rubber mallet and smack it real hard


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> I'm not going to encourage you to get hurt.
> 
> Take a rubber mallet and smack it real hard


The rubber mallet is for fixing flat spots in my rims. 

So i get a vid up of my back yard test .. then depending on the status Ill be taking it to Angle fire this weekend!!! Sweet


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^Sweet! Can't wait to see the vid...hopefully you prove some people wrong!


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Please don't, your frame flexes, epoxy (what JB weld is, "cold welding" is an entirely different beast) has no flex. This WILL catastrophically fail.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> ^Sweet! Can't wait to see the vid...hopefully you prove some people wrong!


Hopefully he doesn't get hurt.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> Hopefully he doesn't get hurt.


Yeah, hopefully we hear back soon...I would definitely wear a helmet, probably a cup too


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

OP, you are beign irresponsibly STUPID, telling other people to actually go ahead and do this on other threads. Your actions go beyond trolling and could actually do bodily damage to other people. Go on and seriously hurt or kill yourself with your moronic "repair" if you so wish, but dont con others into doing it.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

NFLcheesehead1 said:


> Yeah, hopefully we hear back soon...I would definitely wear a helmet, probably a cup too


If he's really not lucky, he'll be out a frame, rear wheel, or leg, as he attempts to keep riding an unrepairable frame


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> If he's really not lucky, he'll be out a frame, rear wheel, or leg, as he attempts to keep riding an unrepairable frame


If i loose the frame and rear wheel ill make a unicycle


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

This is not a question of _if_ the bike will fail but _when_. It may not happen for a few rides or a few months, but when you go bombing down a fast downhill or off of a drop, I can guarantee that the bike will crack even further.

Surprised you didn't use hot glue.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> This is not a question of _if_ the bike will fail but _when_. It may not happen for a few rides or a few months, but when you go bombing down a fast downhill or off of a drop, I can guarantee that the bike will crack even further.
> 
> Surprised you didn't use hot glue.


Don't be silly, hot glue doesn't have Weld in it's name!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> This is not a question of _if_ the bike will fail but _when_. It may not happen for a few rides or a few months, but when you go bombing down a fast downhill or off of a drop, I can guarantee that the bike will crack even further.
> 
> Surprised you didn't use hot glue.


Uhhh ...

1. All frames Fail eventually

2. My frame was a loss. (I had no options to fix it legitimately)

3. I don't actually think I fixed my frame, I'm just trying to stretch its life to the end of the season

4. The JB Weld isn't doing anything(The steel splints and steel hose clamps are doing all the work)

5. If I used hot glue it would have been a "hot" weld and not a cold one


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

First, I know this is a very poor test. The weekend is coming and so is Angle Fire!!!






before



After... no real surprises yet


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

Where are you located...for the price of the JB weld and the two hose clamps you probably could have bought a new 18" section of tube and you could have found a guy like me to tig weld you in that new section for a six pack of beer and a couple hours of BS time.

Not dissing your bravado or you McGyver ingenuity just saying it helps to ask before you leap sometimes. There's good people out there willing to give of their time and talent. Just saying is all....Carry on.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I'll be the first;
That repair could possibly last a long time. Good luck man. 

(I'm not saying I would ride it, but I appreciate the effort!)


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

the chainstay has a pivot point on it don't know if that matters.
i think the braces will hold it together long enough to get some extra mileage. I was looking at used frames on pink bike and ill be able to scoop up another drop to flat bike before im done with it.

i live in albuquerque beer is standard currency


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> the chainstay has a pivot point on it don't know if that matters.
> i think the braces will hold it together long enough to get some extra mileage. I was looking at used frames on pink bike and ill be able to scoop up another drop to flat bike before im done with it.
> 
> i live in albuquerque beer is standard currency


Sure you'll get some extra mileage ... I've been saying _eventually_, all along.

The thing is, how bad might you get hurt when it does fail !

Glad you're looking for a replacement.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice vid, Looked pretty solid there


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

abelfonseca said:


> OP, you are beign irresponsibly STUPID, telling other people to actually go ahead and do this on other threads. Your actions go beyond trolling and could actually do bodily damage to other people. Go on and seriously hurt or kill yourself with your moronic "repair" if you so wish, but dont con others into doing it.


People dumb enough to trust every thing they read on the internet are probably not strangers to random bodily damage to begin with.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> My frame rebelled against the poor treatment from me and developed a crack. Threatening to hurt me as well if i continued my abuse.





Fuglio said:


> i might hurt my self. ..... but it is mountain biking i get hurt all the time


Let us know when it happens again


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dain Bramage is terrible to witness, please for the love of dog at least wear a helmet.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Dain Bramage is terrible to witness, please for the love of dog at least wear a helmet.


Im not going to wear a helmet in my back yard doing a "napolean dynamite" sweet jump

Napoleon Dynamite - Sweet Jumps - YouTube


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, cause ya know, a broken frame will only kill you on a trail.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Seen plenty of broken chainstays, haven't seen anybody die from one.
Willing to be nobody else has either.
It can't be any weaker than early 2000s Specialized FSR stays. I used to break those things every few months, at best.

Beat that thing to pieces!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Seen plenty of broken chainstays, haven't seen anybody die from one.
> Willing to be nobody else has either.
> It can't be any weaker than early 2000s Specialized FSR stays. I used to break those things every few months, at best.
> 
> Beat that thing to pieces!


No kidding. Ive broken 1 chain stay and it wasnt bad at all.



Not as bad as when i Tacoed my front wheel. That was a good wreck



and bracing a cracked chain stay may not be the safest thing to do, but im much more worried about the head tube cracking on my 80mm xc bike that i threw a 140mm fork on



now thats stupid


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Boy, you're just full of well thought out mods aren't you? Don't answer, remember........


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess our values just don't line up. To me safety comes first, I've already been under the knife and it's not a pleasant experience I wish to repeat any time soon. I understand we all take risks, but I do what I can to reduce those risks.

I wish you well.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Boy, you're just full of well thought out mods aren't you? Don't answer, remember........
> 
> View attachment 811602


Yea that frame is sketchy as hell. BUT i learned the sound of flexing metel on it casing a gap jump. It was hearing that same sound from my other frame that gave me cause to check and find the crack i repaired
Also

Dont mind the back an forth **** talking. I enjoy it, but please come with somthing fresh. I last heard that duct tape joke 15yrs ago on the "Blue collar comedy tour"


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about that 140mm fork. The headtube area looks plenty beefy on that bike. You probably slackened the angle from 71 to 68.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> I wouldn't worry about that 140mm fork. The headtube area looks plenty beefy on that bike. You probably slackened the angle from 71 to 68.


I should just brace it with steel splits and jb weld. 

Na that frame is getting swapped with and NS Bikes surge. If the boat ever males it.. been waiting months


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Dain Bramage is terrible to witness, please for the love of dog at least wear a helmet.





Fuglio said:


> Im not going to wear a helmet in my back yard doing a "napolean dynamite" sweet jump
> 
> Napoleon Dynamite - Sweet Jumps - YouTube


I've seen his horrible spelling, and questionable judgment calls - dating back to this old thread - and I must say, believe me, there's not much brain left to damage!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"!!!!!ut:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Since this thread has devolved to a log of bad choices and poor judgement.......

Heres the latest

My getting too close to a camera shy reptile.. (i gave him a peace offering  )


.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Fuglio said:


> Since this thread has devolved to a log of bad choices and poor judgement.......
> 
> Heres the latest
> 
> ...


Did you pick up and dispose of said peace offering when you were finished?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> Did you pick up and dispose of said peace offering when you were finished?


Fineshed what?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Please don't get anyone else killed. Don't mess around with structural work if you haven't got a clue.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

ehigh said:


> Please don't get anyone else killed. Don't mess around with structural work if you haven't got a clue.


anyone else?? what are you talking about??

how often do you crash>? im just curious if you have a clue what your talking about.

describe the scenario where the chain stay explodes and then i die. i want to know.

Because in my mind it will happen like this

Drop to flat bike breaks i keep falling most likely twist an ankle or tear my knee a little.

on a turn. chain stay gives i wash out and eat **** just like every other rear wheel wash out

through a rock garden chain stay breaks grabs rock and i land in the rock garden and (ouch)

hauling ass on an open section probably the worst. a high speed otb not good.

all these assume catastrophic failure that's sudden and severe. if the chain stay bends and flexes it will lockup the back wheel.

if the frame is flexing or moving it will shatter the brittle jb weld

most likely scenario is this

I keep riding my bike till the end of the season (all be it not as rough as normal)
then in the height of the Canadian winter i get another 400 2007-2010 used free ride from some canuk off pink bike

and riiiiiiiiiiiiddddeeeeee into the sunset 



i really think a good portion of the people telling me ill get SERIOUSLY hurt if i wreck when my frame breaks have little experience wrecking or braking frames.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

This thread gave me a good laugh lol! I actually took a sheet metal/metal working class for aviation mechanics and I can honestly say that repair goes against EVERYTHING a legitimate repair is.

To the OP, these guys are trying to help you but it's your body to screw up in the end lol.

Jake


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Jakerz said:


> This thread gave me a good laugh lol! I actually took a sheet metal/metal working class for aviation mechanics and I can honestly say that repair goes against EVERYTHING a legitimate repair is.
> 
> To the OP, these guys are trying to help you but it's your body to screw up in the end lol.
> 
> Jake


How would you have fixed it?

Like i said earlier at first i thought i done good.

Its definetly not a UL listed repair but its good enough

Wish me luck at angle fire that will be the real test

More pics and vids to come wish me luck ill report back on sumday homies


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Without knowing the series of aluminum that was used, I'll say ... A proper fix would require a TIG welder, and a heat treatment process ... And it wouldn't be worth it, when compared to replacing the cracked component.

Welcome to the negative of an aluminum frame ... When they get damaged this way, it's best to send it to the recycling center, and get another one.

To give you the short answer to the question "_How would you have fixed it? _"
I wouldn't !!

It's a structural component that just isn't worth repairing.

Replacement, Replacement, Replacement !


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Also,
Your continued reference to getting hurt being part of MTBing ... Well, yea, it does come with the territory.

But your insistence in riding failed components, that are held together with hose clamps, well ... I'm reminded of a phrase by Forrest Gump, and I'm not thinking about chocolates 

Best of luck at Angle Fire.
Hoping that when the full failure occurs, it is nice to you, and realizing that saying "_Ride Safe_" has no meaning in your World.
BA


----------



## DenDerWuz (Jun 26, 2013)

First post and all, I love these type of fixes and I'm rooting for the OP, however you should heavily consider the advice given as it is all sound and will improve your situation.... BTW can you help me repair my Ironhorse?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Also,
> 
> saying "_Ride Safe_" has no meaning in your World.
> BA


Lol it really doesn't. 

I started riding about 3 years ago and it took 2 and a half years to find like minded riders. we are few and far between

I appreciate your input and your courtesy

the fix was always tongue in cheek and is more of an experiment then anything.

However the frame is cracked and i am riding it on a world cup down hill course tomorrow. So i do trust the fix enough for that. If it brakes on me i doubt very much that the damage to my body would be worse then if i bit the pooch on some of the more technical features I've done. So I'm used to the risk. I'm not a very fast downhill-er. and honestly I'd rather have my frame brake at a resort then on a 45 mile all day "tour-DE-gnar" in the middle of the national forest.

to me the risk isn't as great as some that have commented on this thread would believe. It just adds a tiny bit of spice to the ride know that I'm ridding a ticking time bomb


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

DenDerWuz said:


> First post and all, I love these type of fixes and I'm rooting for the OP, however you should heavily consider the advice given as it is all sound and will improve your situation.... BTW can you help me repair my Ironhorse?
> 
> View attachment 811769


how did you not die????????? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody else here reminded of the "Jeep Bike" thread?

Hey OP, you're a pioneer in my book.....a trail blazer of sorts. Just wear a helmet and you'll be just fine.


----------



## DenDerWuz (Jun 26, 2013)

Honestly it was the most gentile failure, kinda wish it was some crazy gnarly story, but I was truly blessed, I hopped a small root and when i landed the frame broke and the main ring contacted the dirt and slowed me down if it happen 5 min prior there would have been a good chance of me getting jacked up! That bike had stress cracks where the seat post hits the bottom bracket I was so focused on those I missed the one on the back of the bracket....

Another pic.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

^Looked like you were riding through mine fields


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> how did you not die????????? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Make light all you want, while death may be the extreme end, you could end up very seriously injured and you know that.

Yes it's a risk we all take every time we ride, but there are degrees of risk and what you do to minimize them.

Riding a frame that has been repair like that I'm sorry to say but just fall under stupid, you've drastically increased the chance of a crash, but hey it's your body, hopefully no one depends on you.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

DenDerWuz said:


> BTW can you help me repair my Ironhorse?
> 
> View attachment 811769











Chew and apply as needed.

DAMN !
That sure looks like it was fun :devil:


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Lol it really doesn't.
> 
> I started riding about 3 years ago and it took 2 and a half years to find like minded riders. we are few and far between
> 
> ...


So what you're really saying is that you have a death wish, and you're gonna use a BROKEN bike to end your life, one day :devil:


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Make light all you want, while death may be the extreme end, you could end up very seriously injured and you know that.
> 
> Yes it's a risk we all take every time we ride, but there are degrees of risk and what you do to minimize them.
> 
> *Riding a frame that has been repair like that I'm sorry to say but just fall under stupid*, you've drastically increased the chance of a crash, but hey it's your body, hopefully no one depends on you.


Beyond reason, anymore.








Sorry OP, but at this point, you're insistence to throw caution to the wind, is earning you the award.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> anyone else?? what are you talking about??
> 
> how often do you crash>? im just curious if you have a clue what your talking about.
> 
> ...


I didn't read your ill typed scenarios. I'm just saying, don't work on the bikes of other individuals. Don't provide structural work for others. Of any sort. If you want to take on extra risks in an already dangerous sport. You won't last.

Go make some money. Go to school. Get a new bike.

I rescinded my advice to take a welding course.

Perhaps most disappointing about this is your disrespect to the frame itself. What you've done is ugly.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ehigh said:


> I rescinded my advice to take a welding course.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Yes! Praise be to dog, do not ever pick up a welding lead. Please. And folks wonder why I ride alone.


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

**** how did I miss this thread before! its only been created for some days but still... Fluglio is my hero, amazing repair, great mtbiker this fix inspired me to repair a frame with a broken top tube!

Thank you Fuglio! Hopefully we get more videos of you testing your repair!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Fuglio said:


> i really think a good portion of the people telling me ill get SERIOUSLY hurt if i wreck when my frame breaks have little experience wrecking or braking frames.


Eggzacktiklee.

If you BSed your head tube back on with that joke of a fix, it'd be one thing. 
But for chrissake people, it's a chainstay. Hundreds of them snap weekly. Nobody is dying. Get a grip.

The OP seems to have a pretty realistic grasp of the risks and the quality of the 'repair'. It's mountain biking; IMO mastery requires both a set of balls and a sense of humor. Dunno why everybody's gotta try to project their fears onto others. 'If you're not as scared as I am, you're doing it wrong.' Errr...okay...

Hope you kill that poor bike at AF. Hope your buddys get to see it happen, and it turns out funny. Hope you don't impale yourself on your broken chainstay.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing a few people see nothing wrong with driving a car that has bubble gum as a fix for a leaking reservoir.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Hey OP, what do you reckon the tensile strength of those hose clamps is?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

crazy03 said:


> Anybody else here reminded of the "Jeep Bike" thread?


Ahh, twas a different time then. I fear the troll bubble burst with that thread, the likes of which may never be seen again in these hallowed halls.

Troubling times in the MTBR kingdom, indeed.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Eggzacktiklee.
> 
> t for chrissake people, it's a chainstay. Hundreds of them snap weekly. Nobody is dying. Get a grip.
> 
> ...


I did my best but its still alive and kicking... THAT CHAINSTAY IS STRONG LIKE BULL!!



The Understater said:


> Hey OP, what do you reckon the tensile strength of those hose clamps is?


No clue but i added an extra one.. also coated the top with silicon so it wouldn't scratch me up when i crashed... 


The frame held up very well through rock gardens, OTBs, and cased jumps on candy land. I rode the piss out of that bike just like always.

I know the rear end was put threw the ringer ,I pinched flatted a tire with 60psi two different times. The last time was right at the top

I was at the top of angle fire with no air in the back tire. I thought to myself "wouldn't it be cool to ride down world cup" Then my better judgement kicked in and decide to ride down a blue trail instead 



poor rim. it all ready had 4 flat spots... so maybe at this point its just getting more round!!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> Excellent TR.
> 
> Guess you won't be needin' the HL.


freeway drop is coming...its a flattie  . Ill end up putting a tranie on it to make it hardtail friendly. Cant wait till Wednesday.... Help me build the bike up. and help me hide it from my wife plz


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

You rode a 1.95 at Angelfire? What the hell man? Have you got a death wish?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The Understater said:


> You rode a 1.95 at Angelfire? What the hell man? Have you got a death wish?


Lol i was hoping someone would catch that... i had it at 60 psi and still pinch flatted... Im starting to realize im very back heavy on the bike.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

So here is my Video.

Seems like the world didn't want me to ride. Cracked Frame, pinch flats, Lighting closures, friends that couldn't make the ride. It was me against the world. In order to ride I would deny fate and push on.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

The Understater said:


> You rode a 1.95 at Angelfire? What the hell man? Have you got a death wish?


Obviously


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone was shot during your ride.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Haint said:


> Someone was shot during your ride.


And hidden behind silicone and a hose clamp.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Haint said:


> Someone was shot during your ride.


Desparado...... the guys in this thred were calling for blood

They wanted to see somone die . I felt i let them down so i had to give em something. Blood thirsty gouls they are


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats priceless!

The silicone is the topper. Who gives a frak if my chainstay breaks at 30mph ripping through the trees and I eat it along with all of my teeth and break my hip, as long as I don't get scratched by a frakking hose clamp!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

That chainstay is fixed... all you guys were wrong.

None of you knew what you were talking about.

But now you know it works. 

Enjoy your crow pie.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fixed LOL

I'm thinking you've crashed one too many times, or actually want to die on an already broken bike.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

The Understater said:


> Hey OP, what do you reckon the tensile strength of those hose clamps is?


found it.... 75tons per square inch

and 6061 aluminum..... 42,000 psi... or 2.1 tons....

so there you go


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Source, self taught suicide engineer.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Source, self taught suicide engineer.


6061 aluminium alloy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i hate wiki.. but hey

and the website from the maker of my straps

HI-TORQUE

so...... there ya go


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Band tensile strength has nothing to do with assembly strength and the ability of that worm gear to hold such a level of tension.

Try again, suicide.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Band tensile strength has nothing to do with assembly strength and the ability of that worm gear to hold such a level of tension.
> 
> Try again, suicide.


I doubt you have any clue what you talk about.....

you lack real world knowledge...

Im curious why so many people assumed the fixed wouldn't work.

Its done been tested dude.

Any frame will brake eventually.

Just cause i didn't do something by the book does not make it wrong.

get some real world experience, live a little.

For someone with the handle "bike abuser" you sure do play it safe......

no sense of adventure in this crowd *sigh*


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'm bummed that I couldn't get my old bones outa bed. AF looks to be in much better shape than the previous weekends.


sucks I needed a cameraman.... doing "hike a bikes" up that rock garden sucked... i have about 4 differnt 3rd person vids i made. the bike got heavy fast.

im all ready stoked for next weekend....


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuglio, you're only proving that you are a fool. At some point you will break your 'repair' and I hope it isn't when you are riding the runs you posted. 

You have way bigger cajones than I do, broken swing arm or not, and certainly have quite a bit of skill.

If your swing arm fails and puts you into a tree or rock head first you could die.

You have no control over when it will break (and it will).

I went to your links; the clamp manufacturer only lists the tensile strength of the band. Is this the unperforated strength? How strong is the screw part? How strong is the pressed together stuff holding the screw? How strong is the band where it is perforated?

You don't know the answers to these basic questions.

As for your claim of 75 tons, that's per square inch. Your clamp band is .8mm by 16 mm which gives a strength of 1.5 tons.....

I wouldn't try to pull a motor from a car using that clamp, as I have NO IDEA HOW STRONG IT IS, since the other questions about the clamp have not been answered.

I'm calling you a fool because everyone here is concerned about you and you won't listen to reason.

Your stubbornness is your problem; the amount of energy you've spent trying to prove us all 'wrong' could have been used to try out a better repair like the one I suggested to you. It would have cost you about $20 and you'd have a bit more security than the garbage you're calling a repair. 

Drew


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

@ dru

Was yours the carbon fiber repair? That sounded awesome. In hindsight i would have drilled the crack then looked for carbon fiber options.


Consider this.

The frame BEFORE i messed with it had a good crack encircling 1/2 the chain stay . I marked it before my ride 2weeks ago amd it grew an 1/8 of and inch
In that codition i had no confidence in the frame. It most certainly would have broke under the INTENIONAL abuse i handed out yesterdy.

The frame AFTER my "kludge" had zero flex in the cracked area. Too a beating and asked for more

I had the best ride ever out of the three times ive been to Angle fire

Im well aware of the risks. 


My bike works now and before it didnt.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

dru said:


> Fuglio, you're only proving that you are a fool. At some point you will break your 'repair' and I hope it isn't when you are riding the runs you posted.
> 
> You have way bigger cajones than I do


Or way less gray matter.

*Fug*,
If you survive the failure, *when it occurs*, don't cover it up with more silicone adhesive and another hose clamp 

Oh,
And why don't you ask that this thread be moved to the frame builders section ... I'm sure they will have more negative words for you, than you've received thus far.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel not angle got dmmmit!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it should be noted that the chainstay crack was a fatigue failure, from repeated flexing at that spot. The chainstay will never see a stress anywhere close to the tensile strength of the material, I would guess.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

A wise cowboy always takes a drink from upstream of the herd.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

If cost was the simple limitation, a professional fix (albiet not long term like a replacement) would have been an aluminum braze process that would wick the agent into the crack and adhere the material where it needs to be. That combined with the carbon fiber/fiberglass epoxy fix would have proven to be a decently long term and rather elegant solution for still less than $50. Properly done it wouldn't even be noticed to the untrained eye with a little paint. 
The issue with the JB weld fix is it is a plastic, not similar to the metal it is adhering to. That means there will be a point at which the materials will behave differently and that will be a major failure. I have used JB to attempt fixes on metal items in similar manner on machinery and it only serves to cover the fact that the metal underneath is continuing to fatigue under the elasticity of the plastic. Most of those attempts were very short lived and a simple polyester resin and either fiberglass/carbon/kevlar proved considerably more effective because the fibers constrain the elasticity of the resin. That and that alone will keep the oft mentioned end result from happening. It should also be mentioned that the compression of said fiber matting is critical as the gap filled with resin will hinder the reinforced strength. 

Or just have someone braze a patch over the tube...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

supersedona said:


> If cost was the simple limitation, a professional fix (albiet not long term like a replacement) would have been an aluminum braze process that would wick the agent into the crack and adhere the material where it needs to be. That combined with the carbon fiber/fiberglass epoxy fix would have proven to be a decently long term and rather elegant solution for still less than $50. Properly done it wouldn't even be noticed to the untrained eye with a little paint.
> The issue with the JB weld fix is it is a plastic, not similar to the metal it is adhering to. That means there will be a point at which the materials will behave differently and that will be a major failure. I have used JB to attempt fixes on metal items in similar manner on machinery and it only serves to cov_oer the fact that the metal underneath is continuing to fatigue under the elasticity of the plastic. Most of those attempts were very short lived and a simple polyester resin and either fiberglass/carbon/kevlar proved considerably more effective because the fibers constrain the elasticity of the resin. That and that alone will keep the oft mentioned end result from happening. It should also be mentioned that the compression of said fiber matting is critical as the gap filled with resin will hinder the reinforced strength.
> 
> Or just have someone braze a patch over the tube...


Or just throw some steel clamps across some steel splinnts...

Im way to lazy for my own good


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> I've used JB weld to repair stress cracking in rims that were caused when I bullied a flat spot back to round. They were isolated near the dimple where the impact occurred. I had really good results, but it wasn't without some major effort. I probably applied 10 very thin coats and sculpted each one individually to match the circumference of the rim, as well as the lip. There was no visible flat spot when I was done and the rim lasted until I sold the (DH) frame. I found out that JB weld cures pretty fast when you apply a small amount of water after each coat...again, sculpting as needed.
> 
> I don't know hardly an welders, particularly those that are familiar with alum braze-on. The setup fees alone would be more than $50 if you have to go to a shop.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I take that back. I do know Dave Salinas. He custom welds his own frames. I approached him about doing signage for 3b's before FS ixnayed the idea. If you want to get this done right I'll look into it, Fug. That frame still has plenty of life in it!


Yea i might look into it. I didnt do anything i cant reverse.

Fixing a rim with a flat spot!?!? Tisk tisk. Dont you know that rims with flat spots are ruined and should be thrown away. I swear most the guys in this tjread must be the type to throw things away and replace em... must be nice


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Steel splints ... Are you finally admitting that the JB Weld didn't do a darn thing, except _hide from view_, and thus inspection, any future crack development ?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

justamember said:


> *It was not a structural element of the repair. He has already explained that.* Although, I would agree that the former combined with not being able to inspect the crack should have been a deterrent.
> 
> He should have used some tie wire instead. :thumbsup:
> 
> He's also an handy with electrical tape. I'm surprised he went with silicone, given his occupation.


Yea, I agree ... That's why he called the thread _*Cold Weld Frame Repair!!!*_
LOL


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Steel splints ... Are you finally admitting that the JB Weld didn't do a darn thing, except _hide from view_, and thus inspection, any future crack development ?


Posts #9,26,and 42 all explain this....
for the crack to spread the frame must flex.. if the frame flexes the jb weld will shatter.

so the jb weld makes for a funny story. but also serves the purpose of making any flex supper obvious

Im just worried about the Re-sale value. I'll probably only be able to get 450 for the frame


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

justamember said:


> Oh, good gawd man! It that what has got you in such a tizzy? The "catchy" headliner? You must really dislike watching the news.


Trust me, I'm not in a tizzy.
But I am laughing at one of the worst attempted repairs to have ever been made public.

It's some serious hillbilly engineering.

All who have questioned/advised against it, are in the same boat ... It will last for a while, and then it will fail, while being hidden from pre-ride inspection


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Fuglio said:


> Im just worried about the Re-sale value. I'll probably only be able to get 450 for the frame


That's sig worthy right there


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> No replacement parts available its a grey market frame that discontinued anyways. 2006 .
> 
> Im kinda dis hartend. *Really thought i would be impressing people with my ingenuity.. ...*
> 
> ...





Fuglio said:


> Posts #9,26,and 42 all explain this....
> for the crack to spread the frame must flex.. if the frame flexes the jb weld will shatter.
> 
> so the jb weld makes for a funny story. but also serves the purpose of making any flex supper obvious
> ...


Comedy Central isn't capable of writing this kind of stuff.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

JB Weld is a metal filled epoxy.


> PROPERTIES:
> 
> Tensile Strength: 3960 PSI
> Adhesion: 1800 PSI
> ...


That flex strength makes it a great covering while something beneath it continues to crack.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

Put on a waterbottle cage there next.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> Possibly. If he used more more steel than hardener, but I don't think he really prepped the area very good so it's only adhering to the paint.
> 
> I'm partial to idea of holding it in place with tie wire and coating it all with plasti-dip. Do they make a clear plasti-dip?
> 
> ...


I did box it in at first....

but the pedals wouldnt turn so i had to tear everything off in the middle of the night and re-do it.... It actually looked worse before.

it still takes up space thats why i can only run a 1.9 on the back







and i did clean the frame good


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> I have a feeling you are going to go through ALOT of 1.9's over the extended lifetime of this frame. Do they even make a tire that small anymore?


The big bike wont see much more use. Ill be riding the new hard tail. Trying to sharpen my skills and style... the big bike has got to go.. ill be saving it for rides that need 7inches


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> and i did clean the frame good


Wrong


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Wrong


Thats the before pic... the cleaned pic is in the first post of the thread


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Armchair engineering at its finest right here folks.


----------



## Stillraining (May 27, 2013)

Well you are a way better rider then I will ever be and like I said I'm not dissing your repair...In fact I think its a great one to do "IF" your 20 miles from your car and you have carried along such things. Sure beats walking. But to cobble that at home well....

Really my only caveat is it seems like a very nice bike and you keep saying you don't have any money for a proper fix..but you have another bike coming???

I cant be the only guy on here that would have welded you in a new tube for a 6 pack of beer had you asked. Saving the value, some gained safety and definitely ascetic's of what once was a nice bike... Unfortunately I would not touch dealing with that mess now after the fact as it will take more time to hack away at all the JB weld then to have fixed it right from the get go.

I don't think your going to die or anything, Your obviously an aggressive rider whom falls and crashes most every ride form the vids your posting, you will get tired of taking "undue" risks of getting busted up eventually as old age sets in ..most everyone does in their respective sport mine was snow skiing...just saying I think you were a bit too eager to get back out there riding again then to delay a week or two and ask around for some help...Free help if necessary is indeed out there my friend. Don't be afraid to ask around next time.

FWIW That last vid looks surprisingly like Whistler BC

Anyway best regards mate...Carry on. And I Look forward to seeing the new ride under you.


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess this forum has more engineers than mountain bikers, I dont get the hate towards Fuglio its quite obvious the fix was all he could do and its clear the title was just a jest. Sad to see people wishing he crashes head on onto a tree just because he did not take some advices. Some people are sooo low...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Man this thread is funny!
Frankly I think the fix is stupid, and is brought about by the OP's age,
if he survives then great, if he splatters himself across the tarmac, no
sweat off my ass. It's his life, let him live it for as long or short as it is.....

And to Liternit, no one want's to see him hurt, the whole point
of trying to talk him out of hucking that bike is to see he DOSEN'T get hurt.
So before you start calling people "low", you might want to reread
the posts voicing concern about his fix. I'm still trying to fiqure out why
he posted the fix, attention maybe, to be cool, but bad advise to newbs
starting out.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks still raining. Dont think ill ever give up free riding. 
I cant wait for the hardtail to get built up. It should help me work on finnesse somthing i lack.

I can take the clamps and steel off then use a solvent to clean off the jb weld debacale with a little sand papper.

The whole thing was pure lazyness on my part. Sort of an experamint to see how low tech you can go with a crack repair. 

There is still the 9 foot drop on the hit list. Then the experiment will be compleat.

So ill roll the dice a few more times hit that drop come home and strip down that mess and reinspect for crack growth.

Or not . The way the rear held up in angel fire impressed the hell outa me. No bike is really ment to do drops to flat on a regular basis. Asking a welder to make the bike capleable of that is asking to much.
The splint i have on there now can handel its own.


So i suspect ill retire the frame this winter. Hang it up in the back yard as wall art. Then spend 500 bucks on another 8year old.frame that i can treat like dog **** and toss in the trash after two years


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

justamember said:


> I've used JB weld to repair stress cracking in rims that were caused when I bullied a flat spot back to round. They were isolated near the dimple where the impact occurred.


I've fixed cracks around spoke holes in 2 different rims with JB weld also. That was a few years ago, and those rims are still around, although relegated to light use. For that application, I figure the worst thing would be a spoke pull out, or if the crack propagated, it would become visible once it extended past the edge of the glue. But that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> Make sure it accepts 27.5" wheels.
> 
> I hear it's all the rage.


My hard tail does!!!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> I'm still trying to fiqure out why
> he posted the fix, attention maybe, to be cool, but bad advise to newbs
> starting out.


because its a beginner frame repair, done by a beginner,
in the beginner forum.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuglio said:


> because its a beginner frame repair, done by a beginner,
> in the beginner forum.


With all due respect. This forum is for beginners to seek out advice from more seasoned riders, not other beginners. There in lies the difficulty. That and your complete disregard of what has been from many, very constructive criticism. Good luck to you, please wear a lid.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> because its a beginner frame repair, done by a beginner,
> in the beginner forum.


Well, there it is........


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dirty $anchez said:


> With all due respect. This forum is for beginners to seek out advice from more seasoned riders, not other beginners. There in lies the difficulty. That and your complete disregard of what has been from many, very constructive criticism. Good luck to you, please wear a lid.


You'll have to forgive me, I'm a beginner.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Loudviking said:


> Man this thread is funny
> ..snip.. I'm still trying to fiqure out why
> he posted the fix, attention maybe, to be cool, but bad advise to newbs
> starting out.


I just assumed Troll.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

If people don't like the OP's post, then they should stop bumping it to the top with negative remarks.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Is fugilo still alive? im worried about him on his next ride.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Is fugilo still alive? im worried about him on his next ride.


Im doing great tone! Next ride on that bike wont be for a week or so. Im building up an all mountain hardtail. So im thinking that if i get hurt it will be from doing somthing stupid on the hardtail


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dirty $anchez said:


> With all due respect. This forum is for beginners to seek out advice from more seasoned riders, not other beginners.


Where exactly can I check everybody's qualifications? 
Or do we just go by how much time people have wasted making 1000s of interent posts? I hear that's how you can spot the best riders.

I'm not gonna be happy until that bike is broken for real. 
C'mon 9 footer!!!!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Where exactly can I check everybody's qualifications?
> Or do we just go by how much time people have wasted making 1000s of interent posts? I hear that's how you can spot the best riders.
> 
> I'm not gonna be happy until that bike is broken for real.
> C'mon 9 footer!!!!


No shyte im the only one thats done any kind of research into the matter. The 9 foot to flat is coming....... my fix is solid and even in the face of evidince they still say it will break.... yea no kidding everything dies at some point.  not me though


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Where exactly can I check everybody's qualifications?
> Or do we just go by how much time people have wasted making 1000s of interent posts? I hear that's how you can spot the best riders.
> 
> I'm not gonna be happy until that bike is broken for real.
> C'mon 9 footer!!!!


LOL, Qualifications are the green dots under the user name, Dirty Sanchez is coming first on mtbr if you look at the overall standings, that means he is the best rider here, im coming 2nd on the overall tally, that means im the second best rider on mtbr.
Actually getting out on the trail means jack shite....


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Fuglio said:


> No shyte im the only one thats done any kind of research into the matter. The 9 foot to flat is coming....... my fix is solid and even in the face of evidince they still say it will break.... yea no kidding everything dies at some point.  *not me though*


Above all, now believes himself immortal!
Many think that the rep system here is flawed, yet I disagree, and cite this as a classic case of deserved red chicklets.
Why? For offering unfounded bad advice to beginners, and refusing to accept sound advice from others.
In the end Darwin will be victorious, and all here concerned for your safety truly hope that your now proven 
stupidity was not adopted by other beginners who may get injured by your advice for suggesting this jury-rigged repair.

Oh & while you're at it - research this... ( O ) [rat's azz]


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

just for this thread


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

justamember said:


> My main question, is who is protecting Beginners from the "experts?"
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Fuglio intended this to be a "how to" thread? That's comedy gold, right there!
> 
> He said he would follow-up...so, let's just sit back and watch the fireworks. It's just a couple of days away, ya'know?


Are you one of fuglios sock puppets? Get back to ya later gotta ride while its still below the core temperature of the Sun.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

How many people on this thread are praying for that frame to implode, just so they can say "I told you so"? Are people getting bumhurt because this guy dares to not accept their expert advice? I think the repair is a bad idea (thought it was a joke, at first), but it's his bike and body...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

justamember said:


> My main question, is who is protecting Beginners from the "experts?"
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Fuglio intended this to be a "how to" thread? That's comedy gold, right there!
> 
> He said he would follow-up...so, let's just sit back and watch the fireworks. It's just a couple of days away, ya'know?


Grab some popcorn...
Ill dig up some pics of it so they have somthing in the meantime to look at


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Fuggo, seriously mate, time for a new bike, you gotta know when to hold em and know when to fold em..


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

You never count your money (450), while sloppin' on the jb,
they'll be time enough for counting, while in the hospital bed.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

justamember said:


> My main question, is who is protecting Beginners from the "experts?"
> 
> Does anyone really believe that Fuglio intended this to be a "how to" thread? That's comedy gold, right there!
> 
> He said he would follow-up...so, let's just sit back and watch the fireworks. It's just a couple of days away, ya'know?


Problem is since it is in the beginners thread someone might take it as that. It could even be some young teen that doesn't want to tell his parents that he broke his bike. People here spoke up so others do know that it is a bad idea.

Would you really want to be the one to give the advice that gets someone *seriously hurt*?


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

BigSteve in CO said:


> How many people on this thread are praying for that frame to implode, just so they can say "I told you so"? Are people getting bumhurt because this guy dares to not accept their expert advice? I think the repair is a bad idea (thought it was a joke, at first), but it's his bike and body...


Because some don´t have a sense of humor, don´t ride as aggressive as he does and think they have some moral ground based on their precious reputation. I don´t understand how some people took this fix as something serious.

Can´t wait for 2.7 Meters drop to flat!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tone's said:


> LOL, Qualifications are the green dots under the user name, Dirty Sanchez is coming first on mtbr if you look at the overall standings, that means he is the best rider here, im coming 2nd on the overall tally, that means im the second best rider on mtbr.
> Actually getting out on the trail means jack shite....


Fark - so when guys whose bikes have spent most of the last decade hanging on a hook send me little nasty messages with red dots on 'em, it really is relevant in the real world? I just though it was an amusing and kinda pathetic thing people who take the internet too seriously are into. Shows what I know.

I wish I had pics of some of the 'fixes' I've pulled off over the years. A fair amount of them involve rocks, sticks, baling wire and duct tape. Some of them lasted far longer than they had any right to. Likely even longer than some of the virtual 'experts' here have been riding. I'll be Fug's chainstay ends up seeing more action than some of the green dot collectors around these here parts. Hell, it's already ahead on air-time.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Liternit said:


> Because some don´t have a sense of humor, don´t ride as aggressive as he does and think they have some moral ground based on their precious reputation. I don´t understand how some people took this fix as something serious.
> 
> Can´t wait for 2.7 Meters drop to flat!


Im exagerating. Ithas some grade at the bottem... but its the whole reason for the thread... i wanted to build somthing i needed a freeride bike for then my stupid frame broke. But god came to me in a vision and told me how to fix it.. so if i dont do the drop it will piss god off


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

"Son", LOL. 
Making a life outa being down to your last penny is more times than not a choice or an excuse. IMO hose clamps aren't even good at fixin hoses, but if that's your method again, that's a choice. 
Fixing bike frames with jb and hose clamps is making for an entertaining thread while we all debate whether op is a badass or a dumbass, but it doesn't make a good repair or a good financial or otherwise choice.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Fark - so when guys whose bikes have spent most of the last decade hanging on a hook send me little nasty messages with red dots on 'em, it really is relevant in the real world? I just though it was an amusing and kinda pathetic thing people who take the internet too seriously are into. Shows what I know.
> 
> I wish I had pics of some of the 'fixes' I've pulled off over the years. A fair amount of them involve rocks, sticks, baling wire and duct tape. Some of them lasted far longer than they had any right to. Likely even longer than some of the virtual 'experts' here have been riding. I'll be Fug's chainstay ends up seeing more action than some of the green dot collectors around these here parts. Hell, it's already ahead on air-time.


BREAKING NEWS, I Was only clearly taking the piss.....

Thats another red dot to you tiger......


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

justamember said:


> Yeah, why does MTBR immediately put beginners in the corner?


WOW ... Really ?
Darn near everything is this section is an offer of advice.

This thread is from a member who has over 1000 posts, and has been a member since 2011.

False accusations are obvious


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Liternit said:


> Because some don´t have a sense of humor, don´t ride as aggressive as he does and think they have some moral ground based on their precious reputation. I don´t understand how some people took this fix as something serious.
> 
> Can´t wait for 2.7 Meters drop to flat!


If you really think this is a good fix ... Take a hacksaw to any tube on your frame, and then replicate the repair as provided here.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont bring up the 1.9 tyre. Im sensitive about my lack of girth


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

justamember said:


> Thinkaboutit.


Nah man, I'd rather forgetaboutit


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> If you really think this is a good fix ... Take a hacksaw to any tube on your frame, and then replicate the repair as provided here.


Its an amazing fix will surely do that and try some drops to flat.. from a curb..

but aren't you supposed to be giving out good advice? I don´t think damaging something that works in order to fix good for beginners.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

justamember said:


> Many people can't even define the question well enough to receive "good" advice. (myself included.)


Blanket stereotyping of others doesn't help either ... And many here play 50 questions with a new member, until the information is revealed.
I've seen, and been involved in the process ... Sorry if you've had a bad experience in this section.

And none of this means a lot, when you go back and look at the OP's comment about his "hillbilly" repair ... That is his description.
Many advised against it, called it for what it was, and are watching with interest as this cascades into a paradise support and condemnation thread.

And that crap about putting it here because it's beginner frame repair ... BS !
OP's been around long enough to know where the frame builders section is, and could have put the thread there.


Fuglio said:


> Im kinda dis hartend. Really thought i would be impressing people with my ingenuity..


Be honest !
If the OP had came here asking if a couple of hose clamps could be used to repair a cracked frame ... How would you have responded ?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Liternit said:


> Its an amazing fix will surely do that and try some drops to flat.. from a curb..
> 
> but aren't you supposed to be giving out good advice? I don´t think damaging something that works in order to fix good for beginners.


I know you're being sarcastic, but ... Thanks for proving that some people will consider this a good way to fix a cracked frame.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tone's said:


> BREAKING NEWS, I Was only clearly taking the piss.....
> 
> Thats another red dot to you tiger......


I'm crushed.

Mainly that someone with thousands of posts still can't spot blatant ****-eating-grin sarcasm. I caught yours, and hell, I've only got a single one of those wicked important greeny things all the top virtual riders collect.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

With all due respect...








My summary of this thread:

1. Guy fixes bike without much skill or expertise and hopes that it lasts.
2. Everyone tells him that they hope it doesn't brake, that he doesn't get hurt, that nobody else in their right mind tries to copy that repair.
3. Panties get in bunches.
4. Lols
5. ......?
6. Profit

Seriously though, I would never ride that bike. Hospital bills usually cost more than a frame. But if you want to ride it, feel free. People do far stupider things on a daily basis and still survive. They just choose not to post it on the interwebz. 

Good luck and Godspeed!

-Moe


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

moefosho said:


> With all due respect...
> View attachment 812721
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Moe!

I disagree with your summery

Step 3 is me proving them wrong by testing the fix

Then thier panties get wadded cause i didnt hurt them selves.

Now i have to raise the bar to a level that would brake perfectly fine 140mm bikez

Its funny how many people will still think the fix is dodgey no matter how much punishment it withstands.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Most Engineer's can spell both complex and simple words.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Most Engineer's can spell both complex and simple words.


Sorry if you feel misled


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

bikeabuser said:


> Most Engineer's can spell both complex and simple words.


engineers* not Engineer's

If you are correcting grammar, at least do it properly!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

In!


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

before lock? 

Fuglio don´t forget to post the 2.7 meter drop even if its in another thread!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

moefosho said:


> engineers* not Engineer's
> 
> If you are correcting grammar, at least do it properly!
> 
> View attachment 812740


Titles are typically capitalized


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Liternit said:


> before lock?
> 
> Fuglio *don´t forget to post the 2.7 meter drop even if its in another thread*!


Yes, and yea, it should be locked.

The topic went south a long time ago.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> I'm crushed.
> 
> Mainly that someone with thousands of posts still can't spot blatant ****-eating-grin sarcasm. I caught yours, and hell, I've only got a single one of those wicked important greeny things all the top virtual riders collect.


I call bs. Sorry, I call it like i see it to a fault sometimes
The first post of yours I read was where you told a newb that beer was the way to avoid bonking and got defensive when you were called out by many members. Next was where you tried to make others feel old for giving advice on suggesting a ht instead of fs because the new tech was where it's at and not to listen to the old guys, and then in the same thread said not to get a dropper post because the new tech is mostly a waste of money and not needed. I could go on with some more but now we find ourselves here. You seem to have a dislike for anyone with too many chicklets and enjoy trying to get under their skin. Your last 3 posts are about how you don't care about rep but your last 3 posts were about rep. The way I see it you haven't added any useful advice to anyone and when and if you get called out for acting the fool or giving bad advice you claim it's in the name of humor. You make fun of people for spending too much time on here or having hi post counts which is funny since every time I come here you're here and in the thick of the bs.
Have been here long enough to see that many who avoid the bs and only give solid advice to help people have little rep power, and also have seen many useful, helpful, and funny members leave or not participate because they get sick of the type of bs people like you spew, while there rep power grows. So congrads, you're on your way to being a rep hoe, and in your mind at least you're already an expert since you don't listen to any one unless they agree with you.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Since this thread has devolved to a log of bad choices and poor judgement.......
> 
> Heres the latest
> 
> ...


Can you de-rail a train wreck?

I found this little fellow hiding under the seat of my truck.

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0701131102.jpg border=0 alt=>

Was very chewy still good after 3 days... the burrito on the other hand was not etabile. Got 5 bites in and had to call it quits.... must have been the green chile cause the egg McMuffin had eggs and ham also and lasted much longer.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

theMeat said:


> I call bs. Sorry, I call it like i see it to a fault sometimes
> The first post of yours I read was where you told a newb that beer was the way to avoid bonking


Uhh beer is good for bonking.. just drink a hydrating beer like tecate... just one is fine and they have good carbs in em... vodka is bad for bonking


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

theMeat said:


> I hang on your every word.


At long last, my very own obsessed internet stalker!

I hope you're cute at least.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

After reading this thread at work today I have been completely useless. Thanks guys. Now I need to go home and go for a nice ride and try to forget about this thread.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Fuglio said:


> Uhh beer is good for bonking.. just drink a hydrating beer like tecate... just one is fine and they have good carbs in em... vodka is bad for bonking


No really, beer has carbs? Guess one good sock puppet deserves another.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> At long last, my very own obsessed internet stalker!
> 
> I hope you're cute at least.


Not surprised you'd avoid the truth and try to use humor to deflect, but am surprised that at long last I found it funny.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Can a thread kill it self?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

and here is some useful underwear.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









just because


----------



## Liternit (Jul 18, 2011)

frothing is unhealthy


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks for the memories.


----------

